# King Cobra's



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought I would post few pictures I took in the Western Ghats.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing :2thumb:

Had the one's in the tree and the long grass presented themselves as you turned up or did you stumble onto them?


----------



## Bassy1019 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wicked photos you were very lucky!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

brilliant pics, how close did you get to them?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulds said:


> Absolutely amazing :2thumb:
> 
> Had the one's in the tree and the long grass presented themselves as you turned up or did you stumble onto them?


I knew they were there, one was removed from a barn.



Mik3F said:


> brilliant pics, how close did you get to them?


Close!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice pics! :2thumb: Bit closer then I'd rather be though! : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely pics, once again, I turn green with envy


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Lovely pics, once again, I turn green with envy





stuartdouglas said:


> Sorry to say, that due to the ridiculous number of idiots and folks-with-chips-on-shoulders-about -DWA keepers that seem to be gravitating towards this section, I shan't be posting on here anymore. I'm sick to the back teeth of a) reading the same ridiculous posts time and time again, b) reading insults from non-keepers and wannabes, c) trying to sift out the idiots who don't keep but try and convince everyone that they do.
> 
> This used to be a decent section populated by some of the most experienced keepers around, now it's like a inner city town centre, all the decent folks have packed up and gone and it's just populated by chavs and ****wits.


:whistling2:

Nice pics Owzy.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Fantastic stuff Owen, ive been trying for years to find a king in the wild! Very jealous indeed


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*king cobra*

last time i see 1 of them was when i was in india 
in there zoo lol 
very nice snake also good pictures


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Owen,

Looks like you are having the trip of a life time mate - well done! Keep safe, and post some images on the other forums as well ;-)

Dave


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi Owen,
> 
> Looks like you are having the trip of a life time mate - well done! Keep safe, and post some images on the other forums as well ;-)
> 
> Dave


I am back now mate... wish I was still there!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> Nice pics! :2thumb: Bit closer then I'd rather be though! : victory:


+1

Great photos


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotta love the kings! their a gorgeous species.


----------

